# Lost cutters



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Alright so I don't do much drain cleaning but today I got a call from a fellow tradesman whose drain I have snaked before. I told him I could refer him to a good drain guy but he wanted me to do it I guess because I have cleared it before. It's a two inch cast iron drain serving a washing machine, laundry tub and kitchen sink. I borrowed the equipment from the plumber I apprenticed with it was a general with 75 feet of 1/2 inch cable.(I know they are not great machines) I started with the spade and worked up to the 1 1/2 u cutter and when I pulled the cable the cutter was gone. What could I have done to avoid this, and is there A way to retrieve the cutter. I fear that is hung up on the walls of the cast and is wedged in there. I ran a ton of water in hopes that if it is loose in there I could wash it downstream to the street.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

You can try a retriever but I have my doubts you can hook it and if you did I doubt you could pull it back through a 2 inch. I would camera the main and try to push it through with another cutter watching the camera to see it go through.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

What Deerslayer said.

You can try a retriever with a good straight cable and a camera, but chances of getting a good bite on a horn cutter is unlikely. It's definitely worth a try though, but you'll need to have a camera right behind your retriever head to see when you are on it and when you snag it.

If you can't get a bite, you can just push it on out (which will be difficult also) :sad:

The key is to have a good machine with a straight cable. I recently caught and pulled out a set of keys for a woman who somehow flushed them from 75' into the gut line, but that was 4" plastic. I used my new K-50...really good control with that machine :thumbsup:


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Dec 16, 2008)

We seem to lose cutters all the time now. We use the Ridgid 3/4 I/C cable and the cutters seem to fall off at least once every 2 months. I tried to show Ridgid that their ends were failing but I really dont think they care. they never got back to us....go figure... We try the retriever but if it wont grab the cutter we just take the camera and push them off in the city mains. We are about to make a change as Ridgid products/cables seem to be a big fail any more.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

All Clear Sewer said:


> We seem to lose cutters all the time now. We use the Ridgid 3/4 I/C cable and the cutters seem to fall off at least once every 2 months. I tried to show Ridgid that their ends were failing but I really dont think they care. they never got back to us....go figure... We try the retriever but if it wont grab the cutter we just take the camera and push them off in the city mains. We are about to make a change as Ridgid products/cables seem to be a big fail any more.


I use a Spartan 300 never had a problem other than a clutch goes or the main rod snapped on me worth the investment if u ask me


----------



## Sewer Saint (May 5, 2012)

Never use rigid machines. They are low quality garbage. When I run a line I start without using a cutter and only add the cutter if the inital run does not do it, I will then use a cutter.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Sewer Saint said:


> Never use rigid machines. They are low quality garbage. When I run a line I start without using a cutter and only add the cutter if the inital run does not do it, I will then use a cutter.


So if it opens up you don't go back in with a cutter?


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Sewer Saint said:


> Never use rigid machines. They are low quality garbage. When I run a line I start without using a cutter and only add the cutter if the inital run does not do it, I will then use a cutter.


Low quality garbage?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

justin said:


> Low quality garbage?




Must be talking about the K-Sissy & K-Stupid ???


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> Must be talking about the K-Sissy & K-Stupid ???


Ha! Don't knock them till you try them. I just got a K-50 recently and it's hands down to best machine I've used for going though traps, and has tremendous control for retrieval heads.

It is a bit sissy for power, but for some tasks it really rocks.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Sewer Saint said:


> Never use rigid machines. They are low quality garbage. When I run a line I start without using a cutter and only add the cutter if the inital run does not do it, I will then use a cutter.


 
Well, what do you use, for how long, and why.

Put up or stop bashing.


----------



## Sewer Saint (May 5, 2012)

The companies I rely on are Gorlitz and Spartan. I also have a few machine I made and modified over the years. I try to avoid any belt fed cabler with the motor over the top as they often become an issue.

Gorlitz machines are top line, durable and the motor is behind the reel. Once you get one you will understand why I view Rigid in such a harsh light. Besides most people go after the HD Rigors when they first start out.

As a starter I guess a Rigid machine is ok but if you want to get into it and save yourself a ton of headaches, go Gorlitz.

As for running a cable, I don't use a cutter on the first pass as I am hunting the obstruction. If I pop it I will do a second pass with a cutter, wire point or spade chosen based on the obstruction's location. No sense putting a cutter into a line if you don't know where and how many turns you are going to have to make. If your cable gets trapped you know you got a problem in line and you will want to drop a camera in line.

Oh, and the best base cutter is just a piece of strong wire at the end of your cable. Will cut through most basic obstructions and if you lose it, no big deal.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Sewer Saint said:


> As for running a cable, I don't use a cutter on the first pass as I am hunting the obstruction. If I pop it I will do a second pass with a cutter, wire point or spade chosen based on the obstruction's location. *No sense putting a cutter into a line if you don't know where and how many turns you are going to have to make.* If your cable gets trapped you know you got a problem in line and you will want to drop a camera in line.


Very interesting, how does the amount of turns change things?


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Sewer Saint said:


> The companies I rely on are Gorlitz and Spartan. I also have a few machine I made and modified over the years. I try to avoid any belt fed cabler with the motor over the top as they often become an issue.
> 
> Gorlitz machines are top line, durable and the motor is behind the reel. Once you get one you will understand why I view Rigid in such a harsh light. Besides most people go after the HD Rigors when they first start out.
> 
> ...



The Ridgid k 50 is the best secondary line machine available.

Hands down!

What other machine can run a tub drain with 1/4 cable. Than switch to 5/8 cable to run a floor drain while not going to your vehicle for a different machine or cable drum?


----------



## Sewer Saint (May 5, 2012)

The K 50 is the only solid machine they have but I will still use my Gorlitz 380 combo over it. The motor is better and you just have to pop the drums to change it.

The number of turns in a pipe increases the difficult of the job and has a huge impact on heads you use and the chances of getting a cutter stuck. If you run into a hack plumbing job and have a bunch of 90s strung together will play havok with a cleaning job. In those cases I'll run a paper clip or a spade tip. Longer, stiffer cutters cannot handle such work.


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

I use the k750 (for heavy blockages) the k400 (for light kitchen, laundry room) I also have a k375 for back up). When using cutters I always duck tape my cutters from the connection, haven't lost one yet.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)




----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

AssTyme said:


>


LOL!...Amen, brother

We should start a debate about which is the best solder or flux next


----------



## Sewer Saint (May 5, 2012)

The best machine is the one which works for you. I have between 4 to 7 cable machines on my truck at all times and a ton of extra cable and various cutters. I usually am cabling and jetting 8" to 12" lines, sometimes bigger, but I try to set myself up for any type of work.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

And tell us your worst rodding job..


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a k60, no trouble with it for 13yrs. I only service up to 4" lines. Can't comment on the drum machines, other than they are heavy for what I do.

As for trouble with the cutter coming apart, is it the nut that holds it on coming loose? A little solder on the threads stopped that for me if so.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Sewer Saint said:


> The best machine is the one which works for you. I have between 4 to 7 cable machines on my truck at all times and a ton of extra cable and various cutters. I usually am cabling and jetting 8" to 12" lines, sometimes bigger, but I try to set myself up for any type of work.


Wow that's big work. What kind of cable machine are you running to clean 8"+ pipe? Biggest I ever done or seen was 6". Anything bigger is for the city in my area.


----------



## Sewer Saint (May 5, 2012)

I do a ton of municipal, governmental, heavy commercial, military and industrial work.

I prefer to work with hydrojets when I can but I do have some very heavy duty cabling machinery. For 6" lines I usually run a 7/8" cable and for the big jobs I use a 1 1/2" cable. Usually when I am using the 1 1/2" I have gear grinders (for metal obstructions) or grinder flails (stone, concrete or hardened grout and other such materials) on the end. My gear grinders can make short work of things like rebar or pieces of collapsed cast iron pipe but you need a camera to use one and have to be careful as if it hits a 90 or a T it will eat right through the pipe.

As for putting up or shutting up, I can do that but it is hard to figure out which job I had is the worst job I have done as if I am out on a site and it is not in a Preventive Maintenance roll it is a worse case situation.

This week alone I have hydrojetted 3 oil spilled out of storm sewer lines, ground out bricks from a partially collapsed manhole which were wedged in a 6" line and had to flail and hydrojet out a 200" run of pipe which had 1 1/2" of solidified grout along the whole run. That pipe was transporting an 18% bleach solution for use in paper production and was back-charging into the tanks. It was not fun.

The most dangerous job we do is a PM service with DuPont chemical company where we do a cable and hydrojet of a pair of lines used for capturing the chemical discharge and transferring it to holding and processing tanks. They get filled with huge amounts of build-up in those lines and they have to be cleaned. The only access to the line openings is from a catwalk, 50' over the holding pen which is filled with caustics.

So to clean it we have to throw on $1000 chem suits, respirators and then repel down 40', hanging over those pens and then guide our specially made lines into those pipes. If the guy somehow falls into the pen, he has 30 seconds to get to a side ladder before his suit gets compromised by the chemical bath he is getting. It takes about 1 hour per pipe to clean them and then after we are done everything gets disposed of. All the cable, the special heads we have to have made for the job, and all the hose gets tossed. Not easy, not fun but worth the money.

The most annoying job would be the Nuclear Power Plants. Because of most of our work, everyone with us has to have a throughout background check. With a Nuclear Power Plant, you have to be cleared to work first and then starts the fun part. You get a full search and if you are allowed to bring a vehicle on site, like my hydrojetter, it has to get a thorough search as well, which can take up to 3 hours. After that you get a heavily armed escort and if you are unlucky and get one of the young punks you are going to be working the whole time with a loaded machine gun pointed in your face.

Now let's say while you are doing your work you realize you forgot something or need something. If you leave the restricted area, you cannot come back in the restricted area for 24 hours, period. No exceptions. So you have to have a team of guys outside to handle any problems which come up and do the things like pipe cutting outside the plant. Then, if you are lucky, the guards might ferry the stuff to you but most likely you will have to treat each guy like a sacrificial lamb, transporting materials into the site and then leaving, allowing the next guy to come in. Needless to say any materials processed outside the secured area had better be measured and cut right or you are in for a long, long time.

I have a ton of other stories but that should give you an idea of they type of stuff I get caught up in on a weekly basis.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sewer Saint said:


> I do a ton of municipal, governmental, heavy commercial, military and industrial work.
> 
> I prefer to work with hydrojets when I can but I do have some very heavy duty cabling machinery. For 6" lines I usually run a 7/8" cable and for the big jobs I use a 1 1/2" cable. Usually when I am using the 1 1/2" I have gear grinders (for metal obstructions) or grinder flails (stone, concrete or hardened grout and other such materials) on the end. My gear grinders can make short work of things like rebar or pieces of collapsed cast iron pipe but you need a camera to use one and have to be careful as if it hits a 90 or a T it will eat right through the pipe.
> 
> ...


Gawd damn LOL much props my brother


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Sewer Saint said:


> I do a ton of municipal, governmental, heavy commercial, military and industrial work.
> 
> I prefer to work with hydrojets when I can but I do have some very heavy duty cabling machinery. For 6" lines I usually run a 7/8" cable and for the big jobs I use a 1 1/2" cable. Usually when I am using the 1 1/2" I have gear grinders (for metal obstructions) or grinder flails (stone, concrete or hardened grout and other such materials) on the end. My gear grinders can make short work of things like rebar or pieces of collapsed cast iron pipe but you need a camera to use one and have to be careful as if it hits a 90 or a T it will eat right through the pipe.
> 
> ...


I just plumb, .. And Ridgid is good enough to make me 6 figures a year.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

No wonder the saint doesn't like ridgid. That would be like James Bond driving a minivan and wielding a dart gun! 

My life is really boring right about now.


----------



## Sewer Saint (May 5, 2012)

Working on a Saturday. Bleh.

My problem with Rigid cable machines is the engine mount and extended belt feeder. On the really tough jobs they have a tendency to throw or even snap a belt. Had it happen to me enough times that I avoid them now like the plague.

Engines behind a reel give you smoother power and higher stability, which you need for some jobs.

Again, if the machine works for you go for it but I always believe in the right tools for the right job. Having the ability to run 7/8" cable will make a huge difference when dealing with some problems, other time having a 1/4" cable is the right choice.

Just remember that you should also choose the right cutter for the right job as well and your chances of lost cutters and stuck cables greatly go down.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Sewer Saint said:


> Working on a Saturday. Bleh.
> 
> My problem with Rigid cable machines is the engine mount and extended belt feeder. On the really tough jobs they have a tendency to throw or even snap a belt. Had it happen to me enough times that I avoid them now like the plague.
> 
> ...


Just wondering, the 7/8 cable you are running its in a drum? or is it a sectinal machine? If its in a drum, can you please provide me a link of the machine that holds this 7/8 cable along with a link of the cable itself?

Reason I ask, I grew up in the drain cleaning busness. I have machines that can clear a ½" line and I have machines (rodding) that can easlly clear a 24" line. and I never seen a 7/8" cable in a drum machine. So not to say there is not one, just saying I never seen it.


----------



## Sewer Saint (May 5, 2012)

I do have a 7/8" drum cable machine but it is something we had to have made for us which cost a small fortune. It is also heavy as Hell but is worth it. Mostly we use sectionals for the big work.

I have a plan for a golf cart turned into a 1 1/2" drum machine but is still in the planning phase.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Sewer Saint said:


> I do have a 7/8" drum cable machine but it is something we had to have made for us which cost a small fortune. It is also heavy as Hell but is worth it. Mostly we use sectionals for the big work.
> 
> I have a plan for a golf cart turned into a 1 1/2" drum machine but is still in the planning phase.


Ok why bother? Why not use a continuous rodder? I do have a rare machine that spins 1" stainless steel cable in a drum. It was made my National. It was their attempt at a rodding machine with a jetter hose in the cable. Was way to bulky and heavy for anyone to use alone. Was defiantly a two man job setting it up.

I will only believe you on these so called machines and cables when I see pictures.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The Cleaner did an article on a local plumbing shop around here. The guy made claims to making custom jetter nozzles, sewer cutters, and other equipment. Also made claims to owning tons of equipment like jetters and other large ticket items. Then he also made claims of bailing out other plumbers on jobs that did not have his special equipment.

I called the publisher of The Cleaner magazine, and thanked them for the best piece of fiction I ever read. The equipment he claimed to own, was my equipment. The custom cutters, nothing custom about them other than having an end welded up so I can use other manufacture cutters with my 3/4" Spartan ends. As for custom nozzles, again nothing special other than buying whats on the market, instead of having just a couple nozzles. And as for bailing out other plumbing companies, and the example he gave in his story, was a job he called me on to bail him out.

The reason I bring this up Sewer Saint, is you sound just like this person I know.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> The Cleaner did an article on a local plumbing shop around here. The guy made claims to making custom jetter nozzles, sewer cutters, and other equipment. Also made claims to owning tons of equipment like jetters and other large ticket items. Then he also made claims of bailing out other plumbers on jobs that did not have his special equipment.
> 
> I called the publisher of The Cleaner magazine, and thanked them for the best piece of fiction I ever read. The equipment he claimed to own, was my equipment. The custom cutters, nothing custom about them other than having an end welded up so I can use other manufacture cutters with my 3/4" Spartan ends. As for custom nozzles, again nothing special other than buying whats on the market, instead of having just a couple nozzles. And as for bailing out other plumbing companies, and the example he gave in his story, was a job he called me on to bail him out.
> 
> The reason I bring this up Sewer Saint, is you sound just like this person I know.





Ron, you know this was coming......


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

From simply reading the instruction book on my Ridgid k400(75'/ 1/2") it recommends to start with straight tip and work your way up.Only use this size on 3"-4" pipe and only use a tip that is at biggest 1" smaller than pipe size diameter. I know we are just plumbers though and the brochure for plumbing never said anything about reading....

P.s laundry soap and greasy kitchen lines turn the insides of pipes into concrete like substances


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Fast fry said:


> From simply reading the instruction book on my Ridgid k400(75'/ 1/2") it recommends to start with straight tip and work your way up.Only use this size on 3"-4" pipe and only use a tip that is at biggest 1" smaller than pipe size diameter. I know we are just plumbers though and the brochure for plumbing never said anything about reading....
> 
> P.s laundry soap and greasy kitchen lines turn the insides of pipes into concrete like substances


Drain cleaning equipment comes with instructions? Hmmm, never would've guessed.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> Ron, you know this was coming......


Well the write up in The Cleaner, did not have any pictures to back up the guys claims. And the fact they called me to either do their drain cleaning, or bail them out on jobs they started and got stuck on. They had one picture of a full size excavator that had a magnetic sign stuck over the rental company's name.


----------



## Sewer Saint (May 5, 2012)

It's midnight and I am at Kimberly Clark in Chester,PA waiting for my damn jet truck to fill up so I can finish a job and go home to watch Game of Thrones. I think I am taking off tomorrow.

Wow. A cable wagging match! You got me with that 1" in a drum. That must be a ***** to use. My 7/8" is on a cart and as for why we had it made, it was to make our job easier in high security areas.

When you enter a place like Limrick Nuclear Power Plant or the Philadelphia International Airport, where the SITA and SOTA both overlap, every piece of equipment has to be catagorized, tagged and cleared.

That means with standard a standard setup we have to fill out and clear numerous items, like every reel of cable we have. With the machine it is one paper, one tag and we are done. The less time it takes to clear stuff the more job we can hit. That is why.

As for my cart dream, lugging around a friggen 1 1/2" cable and sectional machine is a pain in the ass. I not only want a cart for it but s place to hold our beer! We can dream...

I work strictly in the Northeast, from D.C. to Boston, mainly handling industrial, military, governmental and municipal jobs. I have a local engineering firm who handles my cutter and I do get some experimental stuff from Gorlitz, Harbin and US Jet. You already know the company I get my jet heads from, Aqua.

I we are not a big company, Hell we don't even have a website, bit we work almost exclusively on contract service, filling specialty needs of Amy company we deal with. Our biggest contracts are with DuPont, Astra Zenica, Sun Oil, EPA, and the DOE. That is more work then we can usually handle...heh.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Well post some pictures. You come here bragging about customs machines, put up or shut up.

I have worked at O'Hare International airport, I have worked for the NRC (Nuclear Regulatory Commission), I worked at Fermi Lab, and a half dozen other places that security is so tight a flea would have a hard time getting in. Never had issues with my standard equipment. Also never had issues going in and out of a secure area, as long as I am escorted to and from. Couldn't tell you why I never seem to have a need to have a machine made to spin a custom made 7/8 cable.

I will apologize to you for being an ass, if you can produce some pictures of these machines you claim to have custom made. There was a guy that came on one of the forums (can not recall right now) making a claim he invented a machine that spins jetter hose. When people called him out, he tried to make a website and gave 100's of excuses.

If you have no intention of sharing pictures of your custom equipment, then you should of not come to a public forum and bragged about it. Unless you are just blowing smoke up our arses.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

And it's spelled Harben, not Harbin. A product tester would know this.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Sewer Saint said:


> I run, as a standard, a Harbin at 3800 to 4000 psi at 5.5 gpm. I normally operate of alone unless there is a need for a second man, such as on rooftops or in confined spaces.
> 
> My machine will cut you open and then seal the wound. You have to get your wounds re-cut to treat them. I even have bigger jets and the damage gets worse from there.


This jetter sounds exactly like what I've been looking for. Got any pics or contact info where I can get one of these Harben cart jetters?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Not to take anyone's side here but there is the possibility that these machines are top secret classified and pictures are NOT allowed :whistling2:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I want to see a pic of the drum that spins 7/8 cable


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> Not to take anyone's side here but there is the possibility that these machines are top secret classified and pictures are NOT allowed :whistling2:


Top secret classified means you can't even mention it to anyone outside the company. Any product beta tester knows this.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Top secret classified means you can't even mention it to anyone outside the company. Any product beta tester knows this.




Well...... maybe it's one of those deals where if he showed us, he'd have to kill us :laughing:


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> The Cleaner did an article on a local plumbing shop around here. The guy made claims to making custom jetter nozzles, sewer cutters, and other equipment. Also made claims to owning tons of equipment like jetters and other large ticket items. Then he also made claims of bailing out other plumbers on jobs that did not have his special equipment.
> 
> I called the publisher of The Cleaner magazine, and thanked them for the best piece of fiction I ever read. The equipment he claimed to own, was my equipment. The custom cutters, nothing custom about them other than having an end welded up so I can use other manufacture cutters with my 3/4" Spartan ends. As for custom nozzles, again nothing special other than buying whats on the market, instead of having just a couple nozzles. And as for bailing out other plumbing companies, and the example he gave in his story, was a job he called me on to bail him out.
> 
> The reason I bring this up Sewer Saint, is you sound just like this person I know.


I love when people think more highly of themselves than they should. It always leads to a fireworks display when they crash and burn.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

BuckeyeBowhunte said:


> I love when people think more highly of themselves than they should. It always leads to a fireworks display when they crash and burn.


 The company I referenced to has went bankrupt twice that I know if already. And that was before the economy went bad.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I realize I may be derailing the thread, but I've really enjoyed my new K-50 sissy rig (negotiating traps, easy to keep cables clean) and it's got me considering getting either a K-1500 or an Electric Eel model-C.

I'm leaning toward the model C because of the auto feed but have no idea where to get cables for it.

I clean up to 8" (very rarely larger) on a regular basis with my K-7500, but the drum stinks for weeks after tangling with grease waste :nuke:

Thoughts and suggestions are welcome.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Just thought of a drawback for the model-C: I bet if the cable isn't really clean it will splatter the walls pretty badly if used inside...true?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

If you use the model c inside you need at least 10ft of open space to run the machine back and forth. I've found that drums splatter more than sectionals.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> If you use the model c inside you need at least 10ft of open space to run the machine back and forth. I've found that drums splatter more than sectionals.


True...thanks. And that's with 8' cables. With 10' sections you'd need twelve feet minimum.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

The other thing to keep in mind if you wanna keep things clean with a model c is a kinked cable spinning will make one hell of a mess! If it's gotta be super clean put akinked one in as first cable and leave the rest in the truck.
I use a model c all the time and if a line is full of grease I throw the biggest cutter I can on a kinked cable start augering throw a gallon of zep degreaser in the sink with a small hole in the jug so it trickles out with the hot water running and it cleans as well as a jetter. IMHO better than our electric jetter.
Roots make a pass or two with a spade on a kinked cable then slam in the root cutter. If you are used to a drum machine you will be pleasantly surprised at the ammount of roots this machine can effortlessly deal with. I have a large drum machine 3/4" cable IIRC general sewerrooter and it hasn't seen daylight in a long time.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> If you use the model c inside you need at least 10ft of open space to run the machine back and forth. I've found that drums splatter more than sectionals.




Really................ what kind of drum machine are you referring to, open reel ?


My 300 will usually leave a few drops on the floor dripping off from the auto feed. My Model C depends on the job but it's a hellava lot more than a few drops :blink:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Just thought of a drawback for the model-C: I bet if the cable isn't really clean it will splatter the walls pretty badly if used inside...true?





I don't know about the walls I suppose it depends on how far away they are. If it's a nice basement you need to throw down a tarp. Most of the jobs I use my C on are chitty basements so it doesn't matter any


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> I don't know about the walls I suppose it depends on how far away they are. If it's a nice basement you need to throw down a tarp. Most of the jobs I use my C on are chitty basements so it doesn't matter any


I started using a trap with my K-50. There aren't many basements down here in Texas, though. Most of the cabling I do with my big drum is outside C.O.'s, but occasionally have to hit C.O.'s inside of industrial and *cringe* retail.

I don't really have room to carry both a big drum and a big sectional, though...so if I can't contain splatter sufficiently for the model C, I may have to settle for the K-1500. 

Does the 1500 self feed enough to handle stubborn blockages without wearing me out forcing the cable into the pipe?


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

love2surf927 said:


> Alright so I don't do much drain cleaning but today I got a call from a fellow tradesman whose drain I have snaked before. I told him I could refer him to a good drain guy but he wanted me to do it I guess because I have cleared it before. It's a two inch cast iron drain serving a washing machine, laundry tub and kitchen sink. I borrowed the equipment from the plumber I apprenticed with it was a general with 75 feet of 1/2 inch cable.(I know they are not great machines) I started with the spade and worked up to the 1 1/2 u cutter and when I pulled the cable the cutter was gone. What could I have done to avoid this, and is there A way to retrieve the cutter. I fear that is hung up on the walls of the cast and is wedged in there. I ran a ton of water in hopes that if it is loose in there I could wash it downstream to the street.



ODDS are u will never get that out.. With A retriever i guess hope for it to slow seep out if u can and put a camera down it and try to get a location and locate the area and replace that peace in the same process get your head out of there .. it will cause problems very soon! This is why i use a spartan 100, 1065, or 2001 cause the heads actually use pins that pop in and i never to this day lost one.. even on my leaders or cables every thing is either welded or pined in :thumbup: Got to love my spartans take a look at my collection


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Affordable said:


> :thumbup: Got to love my spartans take a look at my collection


Want:sad:


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Want:sad:


 ill tell u this much johnlewismcleod the spartan 2001 is very nice man .. i mean dont get me wrong they say that it is the best but if u ask me i think the 1065 is the best but the 2001 makes life easier for easy brake downs and 1 person use.. and dont mind the date .. everytime i change the damm batterys in this digital camera my date resets so i dont bother setting the date no more


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Affordable said:


> ill tell u this much johnlewismcleod the spartan 2001 is very nice man .. i mean dont get me wrong they say that it is the best but if u ask me i think the 1065 is the best but the 2001 makes life easier for easy brake downs and 1 person use.. and dont mind the date .. everytime i change the damm batterys in this digital camera my date resets so i dont bother setting the date no more


By the time I carry all those pieces I can roll a model C in carry in 64' of cable in the first trip and be augering.


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

deerslayer said:


> By the time I carry all those pieces I can roll a model C in carry in 64' of cable in the first trip and be augering.



that':thumbup:s the thing u don't have to carry all of them down in peaces u can put it together im just saying.. if u cant handle the whole load at once u can brake it down...


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Spartan is top of the line. 

When I get rich and famous I'll have Spartan too 

Having said that, it would be nice to get away from drums somehow so I don't have to smell them throughout the day. The thing about the sectionals is that the cables are stored in wire cages and can be pressure washed clean with relative ease whenever necessary. That's what I would like...clean cables in the van :thumbsup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Affordable said:


> ill tell u this much johnlewismcleod the spartan 2001 is very nice man .. i mean dont get me wrong they say that it is the best but if u ask me i think the 1065 is the best but the 2001 makes life easier for easy brake downs and 1 person use.. and dont mind the date .. everytime i change the damm batterys in this digital camera my date resets so i dont bother setting the date no more


How long does it take for you dissasemble and reassemble the 2001? Do you need any tools when you do it? How do you like the brake on it?


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> How long does it take for you dissasemble and reassemble the 2001? Do you need any tools when you do it? How do you like the brake on it?


when u do take it apart witch dont do very often but when u do .. no there is no tools required takes about 2 mins if that.. everyting is is just like quick connect just spin or lock in


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Hey Sewer Saint, where you at Bro............. :whistling2:


----------

